# Windows XP Professional x64 Edition



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Have any of you guys used Windows XP Professional x64 Edition? I loaded the evaluation version on my AMD 64 bit machine and it seems to work OK. I found drivers for my motherboard and video card so I get sound, LAN and video. The basic stuff.

Haven't done much else but I was wondering something. What are the benefits of the 64 bit operating system besides what is listed on the Microsoft web site? Right now it just seems like a cool toy but I don't know how it will benefit me. I mostly do internet and video work (creating DVD's and such). 

I would like to migrate completely to x64 but then there is the driver problem. Many manufacturers don't have drivers available for their products.

Thoughts?


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, it all depends on what you are using for a machine. I am guessing you have an AMD Turion processor?

One of the biggest advantages of using a 64 bit processor is the increase in max memory. You can increase the base memory to a terrabyte, which will have more of an impact in computing use than the processor alone. The max on a 32bit chipset is 4 gig, so you have some growth potential in the 64bit comptuer. 

I'm not certain you are going to notice a huge improvement. Maybe during your video editing, if you are using more memory that what was in your 32bit machine. The argument that the processor is basically running at double capacity is true, but most users will not notice a difference.

I use a 64bit chip with Linux, have not tested out Windows yet. I do software development, I don't really notice a difference, but wanted to get a 64bit now, to be ready for the future  

Have fun!


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I use it for video capture and editing, and reencoding using the 64-bit multicore Windows Media Encoder version. Rock solid and much faster than under 32-bit XP.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

One of the products that I looked at at the CES show was Sonar 5, a multitrack recording studio software package. The demo that they were showing was running on an X64 based system. I suspect for a program as "busy" as this it may be a real advantage, but for everyday use probably not.

http://www.cakewalk.com/Products/SONAR/new.asp
Here's a screen shot of an old Queen song that was remasted using the system.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Richard, that screen shot looks like some of my video projects in Vegas. I'm already maxing out my Vaio 834 system and it looks like this may be in the works for me for 2007. I'd love to have 8G or ram! I just finished a robust edit job with over a hundred timelines and 32 were nested chroma keys. That certainly pages each clip with every frame to the hard drive in rendering so having more ram would be the ticket!


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm surprised you guys are pro video editors and are still on a PC. I'm a PC user myself, but I work at a Film Tv school, and most of the editing labs are on a Mac. I think there's only one faculty using Premiere for Windows.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Truth be known there are more high end effects users on SGI and PC systems than Macs but that is the high end industry. For the run of the mill TV produiction facilities, it's about 60% PC and 40% Macs. I work with both here but for speed and productivity, I prefer Vegas. If Vegas ran on a Mac then that is the hardware I would use. But, it is a PC base product so that's the hardware I must use. The main reason people use Macs is due to Avid since that was the first real NLE from the early 90's. Later on the product Final Cut and then Final Cut Pro took over the main stream artsey crowd. Both FCP and Avid are not as efficient for high productivity. Essentially these are the only two tools worth anything at all on the Mac for TV post work. On the PC side of things we have over a dozen really good products for Video editing and many more 3rd party plugins many that are just a few bucks to Freeware. None of that really exists on a Mac. Try to find a Vector keying plugin for FCP or Avid. Doesn't exist. There are a couple of high end compositors using alpha keying and chroma but even these are $3k to $4K cost. Frankly, After Effects can do 90% of what these packages can do anyway. With Vector keying you have complete control over the green screen quality in post, the ability to do pre rendering color processing, post color processing and then multi layer composits with total control over green spill and edge control plus keyframe motion virtual camera control. Cost less than $1000 for the application and it will render faster than real time! I showed this editing accessory for My Vegas edit suite to a Mac Head friend of mine and his jaw dropped. But understand this, the Mac Video superiority myth is well established and as such both of us need to be experienced enough in the FCP use to get along with the MAC only houses. Knowing FCP can land you a job anywhere. But to turn a fast profit on a project, I prefer to switch to Vegas and do the project, render out to QT files and finish on the Mac to please those who still believe in the MAC myth. This is why, in this business, it is better to be well versed in both platforms. The real pros out there don't mess with myths, they choose the tools to get the job done fast and efficient to make a profit. I guess we "pros" view things a bit different than academia.


----------



## Sherlock (Mar 24, 2002)

jfalkingham said:


> I am guessing you have an AMD Turion processor?!


Only if it were a laptop. It's probably an Athlon 64 (FX or X2).

I'm using x64 XP on my Athlon 64. My system is a bit faster using the 64-bit extensions. If you're not using a fast drive subsystem, you probably won't notice much of a difference with x64. With the 2 Western Digital Raptors in a RAID 0 configuration I have noticed an increase in speed when working with media files.

It's hard to believe that drivers are still difficult to find. I had been playing with the Beta and initial gold code, but gave up for a couple of months because I didn't have time for workarounds. The only thing I'm missing right now are printer drivers for a networked multi-function printer/scanner/fax.

I've got a couple of dual-core Athlon 64s coming in a couple of weeks for a work eval. We're planning on setting up x64 XP as the host OS for the advantage in fully leveraging the hardware and will be running VMware Workstation on them to power multiple virtual machines of different configurations for development, testing, etc.

Don, have you done much comparing between AMD and Intel systems? Our AMD systems are kicking Intel's butt. HyperTransport is awesome! Intel keeps talking multi-core, but they still haven't figured out a high-speed interconnect and is too proud to use HyperTransport, probably for fear of validating AMD's strategy.

Why Apple went with Intel I have no idea. They could have been so much better served with a 64-bit AMD.


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

Sherlock said:


> Why Apple went with Intel I have no idea. They could have been so much better served with a 64-bit AMD.


perhaps $$$$$ & market share. You gotta believe that Apple will come out with a bastard version of mac os for non mac hardware at some point.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Sherlock-

My experience with AMD goes back a couple of years circa 2000. Then they left me with a bad taste with CPU failures and costly replacements, 2 before I retired the box!. I'm sure they are different today, but I rely on consistency of product for my business. Therefore since I run mostly Sony software in the demanding apps, I use Sony Vaio P4 which is what the experts ( Vegas development group) recommend. 2 years of Vegas and DVD architecture on 3 Vaio P4 platforms and zero, that's right, ZERO crashes. One Vaio is now 3 years old and I last rebooted it when I got back from Norfolk trip about 3 weeks ago. Now having said that, last year I attended Sony University classes on DVD Architecture and the entire class was using AMD machines- go figure.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

My P4 3.2ghz HT with 1gb of RAM running MCE 2005 still beats my AMD 64 3800+ with 1.5gb of RAM running XP X64 when encoding anything. Generally I'm encoding more than one file so each does it's own, but my P4 always wins and finishes in a shorter time. Not by much, granted, but its consistant. Temperature wise, the P4 runs much hotter than the AMD and needs a lot of cooling. 

The real big problem with x64 is the drivers... especially where printers and scanners are concerned. And I'm not sure there are any tv tuner drivers for 64 bit yet.


----------



## skitzel (Mar 4, 2006)

I built a 64- bit 3500 Athlon this year on an Abit board. It has 2 gigs of ram and is rock solid on Windows Xp Pro. I sent $14.95 to Microsoft and they sent me win Xp 64-bit Edition. However, I am waiting for Windows Vista 64-bit. In the meantime, I won't be changing my 32-bit XP os to the 64-bit version as there is not enough of a benefit to warrant the possible troubleshooting that would almost certainly follow. The New Windows Vista will be a fresh change once it comes out and I am willing to take my chances by then. :grin:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I just got my new computer with XP-64 pre loaded. I haven't even plugged in the power yet, but will in a few minutes. We shall see if everything I want to move works. Keep the fingers crossed.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The new computer works. Now, to transfer a bunch of software.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Anybody know if Symantec or Mcafee have an antivirus program for XP 64 yet?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Danny R said:


> Anybody know if Symantec or Mcafee have an antivirus program for XP 64 yet?


Right now only AVAST says it is compatible.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Interesting you should ask the antivirus question. I found that AVG (free) does not work with XP64. They feel that XP64 is a business platform and will only provide the non free version for it. I found this while trying to load it last night.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

AVAST will work. If the AVG paid edition works it is news to me. But perhaps it does.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I will download AVAST immediately. Thanks, Chief.
AVG claims the paid version works, but I'm too cheap to find out.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

So far I have found several programs that will not work under XP64. One of the more interesting is the "Google Toolbar" which I rely on on a daily basis. It simply doesn't show up on the version of IE that is used under XP64. I have downloaded it 4 times and it refuses to be visible. Cakewalk Pyro Plus won't recognize the DVD/CD drive as an audio device so I can't rip cd's with it, although Windows Media Player has no problem. I can rip with WMP and convert with Pyro Plus just fine though. The Clie disc for my Palm device refuses to even be recognized and gives me an error message stating: "The image file D:\ is valid, but is for a machine type other than the current machine" when I try to do a setup. It reads the CD just fine, just not the "setup" program.

AVAST seems to work fine.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> The software you are installing has not passed Windows Logo testing to verify it's compatability with this version of Windows. (Tell me why this testing is important).
> 
> *Continuing your installation of this software may impair or destabilize the correct operation of your system either immediately or in the future. Microsoft strongly recommends you stop this installation now and contact the software vendor for software that has passed Windows Logo testing.*


I think I shall stop. This is what I get when I try to go around the Palm installtion through another path.

Oops, I told it to stop the installation and it completed it anyway. This should be interesting.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

There are great forums at www.planetamd64.com where folks have solved a lot of driver problems.

The worst right now are printer drivers, scanner drivers and tv tuners.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks Cori. I assume that site applies to those of us with Intel chips also? I have a Pentium D Dual core 2.8G.

Well, I did everything that Google suggested to get the toolbar working. During the course of the evening I rebooted several times and after one of the reboots it suddenly appeared and has been there since. I didn't change anything before the reboot where it appeared. Interesting.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Another program that got the same error message as above: Pinnacle Studio 9. THIS is a VERY important program for me. I am not pleased.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

This will probably just frustrate you further but I understand that Pinnacle Studio 8 and pinnacle Studio 9 Plus will both install and run properly.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ah, but I have 9 Plus. The "Plus" is on a second disk. The Pinnacle Studio 9 install has to be completed before the Plus disk will install.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I keep getting a message referring to "Windows 2003 Server". What is that?!?!?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> > The software you are installing has not passed Windows Logo testing to verify it's compatability with this version of Windows. (Tell me why this testing is important).
> >
> > Continuing your installation of this software may impair or destabilize the correct operation of your system either immediately or in the future. Microsoft strongly recommends you stop this installation now and contact the software vendor for software that has passed Windows Logo testing.I think I shall stop.
> 
> ...


I have several programs and drivers that got the same or similar response with the 32 version. The instructions with the software told me to ignore the warning, and I never experienced any problems. However, it is nice to have some reassurance from the software developer, who you HOPE has done some testing, that it will be ok.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

i can't reach the friend who has tried it. I ran a quick google search and found others saying the same thing. You might try disregarding the warning and installing. I have had a few products that recommend this in the manual.

however some of the links I found talk about installing directly from the Studio 9 Plus cd. You seem to be saying that is not possible. There is a trial version of Studio 10 available for download. But Ia don't know what an upgrade costs---and in your case you may not be able to do that.

Sadly everyone seems to say that tech support was useless.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My research so far indicates that Pinnacle 9 is pretty much a hopeless case and that Pinnacle tech support is worse than hopeless.

On a bright note, Paint Shop Pro 10 loaded and works just fine. Now, if I can find my disk for Photoshop LE.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Richard King said:


> I keep getting a message referring to "Windows 2003 Server". What is that?!?!?


It's the current version of Server O/S... available in both 32 and 64 bit versions.

If it's a 32 bit version, most drivers for XP work just fine. If it's a 64 bit version, think in terms of x64 and you won't go far wrong.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Richard King said:


> My research so far indicates that Pinnacle 9 is pretty much a hopeless case and that Pinnacle tech support is worse than hopeless.
> 
> On a bright note, Paint Shop Pro 10 loaded and works just fine. Now, if I can find my disk for Photoshop LE.


Cyberlink's PowerDirector v5 works fine, as does WinDVD Creator v2 if you're looking for video editing software. Nero 7 works, and Roxio v8 works....

PhotoShop CS works. So I would guess LE works too.

The public preview of IE7 does not work - yet!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, the Google toolbar vanished again and I didn't even reboot. The computer went into hibernate mode and when I woke it up, Google was gone. I may go out and buy Windows XP home or Pro and dump this thing altogether,


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This turned out to be an interesting thread. Thanks for all of the replies.

To tell you the truth, I think I will stick with just regular WinXP for now. Like I said in my original post, x64 is a fun toy but it seems it's just not ready for prime time.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> x64 is a fun toy


I would disagree with that. It's crap.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Richard King said:


> I would disagree with that. It's crap.


 :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have yet to hear a peep out of my speakers.

EDIT
Oops. I must be colorblind. The speakers work better if you plug them into the green rather than the blue socket.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> I have yet to hear a peep out of my speakers.
> 
> EDIT
> Oops. I must be colorblind. The speakers work better if you plug them into the green rather than the blue socket.


Who are you and what have you done with the other Richard King? The one who was the legendary professional sound man?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The key word there is "legendary"


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Google Toolbar is gone again.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

An answer to the Google mystery:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=896457


> Interopability with existing technologies
> The differences between the 32-bit and 64-bit versions of Internet Explorer can affect toolbar add-ins and Microsoft ActiveX controls. For example, 32-bit toolbar add-ins do not work in the 64-bit version of Internet Explorer. These add-ins include the MSN toolbar, the AOL toolbar, the eBay toolbar, and the Google toolbar. You can install 32-bit toolbars in the 32-bit version of Internet Explorer. However, the 32-bit toolbars will not appear in the 64-bit version of Internet Explorer.
> 
> For example, when you start the Setup program for the 32-bit Google toolbar in the 64-bit version of Internet Explorer, the Google Setup program closes the 64-bit Internet Explorer window. The Google Setup program opens a new 32-bit Internet Explorer window when setup is completed. The Google toolbar appears in the 32-bit version of Internet Explorer, and the toolbar works correctly. The 32-bit Google toolbar is not installed in the 64-bit version of Internet Explorer.
> ...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sherlock said:


> t's hard to believe that drivers are still difficult to find.


This is likely because of pressure from Intel. Remember that Intel doesn't have an widespread 64 bit Windows platform. The best way to stifle AMD is to cut them off at the knees with a dearth of Windows support for a market that Intel hasn't figured out how to support.

This kind of collusion has been one of the major impediments to Personal Computer progress since Windows caught hold. Even today as the Motorola platforms have been marginalized, we continue to suffer because Microsoft and Intel working together can't seem to deliver anything groundbreaking without the overriding fear of validating the competition.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, it appers that Systemax loaded the wrong operating system on the computer, giving me Windows Server 2003 Professional rather than the Windows XP Pro 64 that I ordered. In talking to Tech Support they say that I can load the operating system from the recovery disk, but I would delete EVERYTHING that I have spent two days loading onto the machine. Any suggestions? I am thinking of boxing this thing up and returning it to Tiger Direct, where I purchased it. I will have to swap back a bunch of hardware that I changed out though. I have also moved all my emails, addresses, etc from the old computer to the new one and deleted them from the old one.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The question is, what do I REALLY have? The product tag on the computer says XP64, the product key worked. The startup screen says XP64. Belarc says "Windows Server 2003 Professional". Several programs, well, a couple, have referred to Windows Server 3000 and stated incompatibility with that OS.


----------



## skitzel (Mar 4, 2006)

Like I said my 64-bit athlon screams in x-32 windows xp and is rock solid. I still will get it on when Vista comes out though. xp-64 is embarrassing.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Richard, you obviously got a ripoff copy of XP64. 

You should probably stop buying software from the same people who sell those inexpensive Gucci handbags!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

My guess is that you have XP 64 but that XP 64 did not exist at the time those products were released. For whatever reason they are displaying Windows Sever 2003 as the OS.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The Chief appears to be correct, although I did wonder abit about the Gucci tags on the recovery CD case. I would probably be quite pleased with the system if I could get the Pinnacle stuff to work with it, but, now I have to go shopping for a substitute, software AND hardware since I used a Pinnacle AVDV input box that is also not supported. I got the Pinnacle Show Center working last night and it is doing great, thankfully. Still looking for a bunch of discs though for other programs.


----------



## john58 (Mar 29, 2006)

Was wondering how can i restore my xp computer to its regular startup
when i turn it on it says Attention Out of range  
must be something about resolution as i find 1280x 1000 not good enough


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

john58 said:


> Was wondering how can i restore my xp computer to its regular startup
> when i turn it on it says Attention Out of range
> must be something about resolution as i find 1280x 1000 not good enough


You need to go into "Safe" mode to reset the resolution. Right now I'm brain farting and can't remember the key strokes. Maybe someone else can help.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

You have to press F8 *before* the windows SP boot up screen. You have to time it correctly after the BIOS screen. Do not go in save mode. Instead, Select VGA Mode, or something with VGA on it. That wil bring you up to the glorius 16Bit 640x480! Yeah!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, as long as this thread woke up again, I thought I might mention that my Pinacle Show Center that I said worked earlier in this thread actually doesn't. It will play about 10 or so songs then go silent and blind. I am now using my laptop as my media computer.


----------

